# removing rust in light



## rideon66 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey new to this. Just picked up a 1951 columbia superb. The front fender light doesn't work. outside looks good and most of the inside. Seems like the problem is the rust on the contact from the rear of the battery to the switch which just lets the rear from the battery contact the bottom of the light. The bottom on the inside is also rusty. It is painted on the outside. So my question is how do I get this rust off the contacts and out of the bottom without messing up the paint on the outside. Can I soak the whole thing in vinegar? Suggestions please. I would like to get this light working.
Thanks


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2012)

Evapo-*Rust* *Rust* *Remover*

Stuff works great!, let it soak over night , wash off, then lightly oil...good to go..

Richard


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 10, 2012)

*Rust remover...*



Richard said:


> Evapo-*Rust* *Rust* *Remover*
> 
> Stuff works great!, let it soak over night , wash off, then lightly oil...good to go..
> 
> Richard




Does it harm paint?


----------



## rideon66 (Mar 12, 2012)

Were do you get evapo rust? Link wouldn't work.
Also is it ok on paint. Bottom of light is painted.


----------



## sstone (Mar 13, 2012)

*evapo-rust*



rideon66 said:


> Were do you get evapo rust? Link wouldn't work.
> Also is it ok on paint. Bottom of light is painted.




http://www.evapo-rust.com/

I've purchased it at O'Reilly's auto parts (I've had to order it as I live in a rural area and the store doesn't keep it in stock)

I've submerged painted parts w/ no adverse affects.  It works on Iron Oxide (ie: rust), does not harm aluminum, iron, cadmium etc.  I use it when I don't want to use oxalic acid which can be harsh.


----------



## sstone (Mar 13, 2012)

PCHiggin said:


> Does it harm paint?




I've used it on painted surfaces w/ no adverse affects.


----------



## rideon66 (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool thanks. It says it is at autozone. I will stop on my way home today.


----------



## rideon66 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. Seems to be working great. Should be done when I get home today. Had to move it this morning to get the other half in the liquid, but the half that was in last night looks like new.


----------



## rideon66 (Mar 15, 2012)

Light works perfect now and looks almost new. I have to admit this stuff is great. Thanks again. Saved me a butt load of time trying to get in there and sand those tiny parts in such a small space.


----------

